# Hello..



## Damon -OC Auto Trader (Sep 21, 2000)

Hello. My name is DAMON and I am a Computer Tech at OC Auto Trader.  Bottom line .. I want to start using OS X on our network here .. but I have a lot of issues resolved first.. and APPLE doesnt seem to support us on this one.  So I am glad I found this place.  I really dont know where to begin..  MY WORK has a very elaborate setup of computers running many diffrent OS's . I have the beta verson of OS X and ran it on my own system here at work.. and I have a few issues

1. I can't fint OUR computer network.. I can PRINT but no   servers.

2. Once I boot OS 9 -  I can't go back and boot OS X !??


----------



## MacMatt (Sep 22, 2000)

Damon, 
I think you are going to find a great resourse here at MacOSX.com. We are getting to be well known and have a really great group of people here on the boards! I had to copy the startup folder option from the OSX CD to my Old OS and it works every time. I also heard on the board here that Apple Talk isnt supported on OSX? Thats what I heard. 
Thanks for stopping by!


----------

